# WEYERHAEUSER



## coolbreezeroho (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone know when Weyerhaeuser will post their open leases ? Right now they have just one open lease. Have they already posted them and they have been leased out all ready ?

  Thanks,

 CBR


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Does anyone know when Weyerhaeuser will post their open leases ? Right now they have just one open lease. Have they already posted them and they have been leased out all ready ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CBR



They stay posted year round.  And when a club backs out, that tract immediately gets posted as well.


----------



## fullerusmc (Jun 16, 2021)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Does anyone know when Weyerhaeuser will post their open leases ? Right now they have just one open lease. H


There's a tab on the Weyerhaeuser site that has clubs with openings and there's a few in Georgia. Also call Beasley land group they may have some but it will mostly be southeast part of the state.


----------



## nassau (Jun 16, 2021)

fullerusmc said:


> There's a tab on the Weyerhaeuser site that has clubs with openings and there's a few in Georgia. Also call Beasley land group they may have some but it will mostly be southeast part of the state.


You got a contact number for Beasley?


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 16, 2021)

nassau said:


> You got a contact number for Beasley?



https://beasleygroup.com/blands.cms

*Leasing Coordinator: Amber White*, 912-375-5174 Ext 4385


----------



## Kev (Jun 16, 2021)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Does anyone know when Weyerhaeuser will post their open leases ? Right now they have just one open lease. Have they already posted them and they have been leased out all ready ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CBR


There’s only one lease left in Georgia. The rest are taken.


----------

